# Water Vole pics...nice surprise.



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Went for a walk this last sunday, and had a nice surprise too...

Ive only ever seen one Water Vole before, so to get good clear shots of one of these was pretty cool...I would say i got to within 6 feet of this creature, before he dived into the water...

Has anyone else seen these on their travels?

This pic was shot from approx 15 feet distance...










These last 2 pics were taken within 6 feet(after sneaking up on him: victory


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

great pics,i sometimes see these where i go fishing


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

white said:


> great pics,i sometimes see these where i go fishing


Cheers...

I think fishermen see heaps of wildlife, because they spend vast amounts of time in the one spot, so the local wildlife come to them: victory:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

wonderful creatures.

i see them often at the london wetland centre. they haven't got very good eyesight, so if you move slowly you can get quite close... or they will get close to you - i had one right by my knee as it munched the grass, too close to get shots!

i recemtly saw three baby ones - had my face inches above them. so very very cute.

great pictures, as always


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

laurencea said:


> wonderful creatures.
> 
> i see them often at the london wetland centre. they haven't got very good eyesight, so if you move slowly you can get quite close... or they will get close to you - i had one right by my knee as it munched the grass, too close to get shots!
> 
> ...


Cheers about the pictures, and they are cute...This was probably a large adult, so the babies must be a fantastic sight.

I wondered why it remained there for awhile(poor eyesight) bonus for me though, because i got to take some good pics of it:2thumb:...I talked to a local there, and she said there were 4 babies in that area around April time, so I will go back there next Spring to see if i can get some shots of the young ones.


----------



## lolly163 (Jul 2, 2010)

Fantastic photos. I have seen them in captivity but never in the wild. My mum is a volunteer for essex wt and is part of the radio tracking program for these litter critters who are on the decline


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww thats so cute, great photos


----------



## angelserz (Apr 15, 2010)

Testudo Man said:


> Went for a walk this last sunday, and had a nice surprise too...
> 
> Ive only ever seen one Water Vole before, so to get good clear shots of one of these was pretty cool...I would say i got to within 6 feet of this creature, before he dived into the water...
> 
> ...


Oh wow, how lucky are you!!! I've never seen one in the wild before!! Lovely pics :2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

lolly163 said:


> Fantastic photos. I have seen them in captivity but never in the wild. My mum is a volunteer for essex wt and is part of the radio tracking program for these litter critters who are on the decline


Thanks...Your mother must have some fun/stories to tell, regarding these critters then...



xvickyx said:


> Awww thats so cute, great photos


Cheers, I might have to visit this place again:whistling2:



angelserz said:


> Oh wow, how lucky are you!!! I've never seen one in the wild before!! Lovely pics :2thumb:


Cheers...I tend to be lucky at times(with being in the right place at the right time) for getting half decent photos: victory:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

They're so sweet aren't they. I'm lucky. Going to the WWT Arundel I've probably seen these over 100 times, even managed to sneak up on one (they're very short-sighted) and hand feed it plantain leaves. Sweeeeeet! Anyhoo, here's my best pics so far:








































...and there's hundreds more where that came from. I almost bumped one on the nose with my lens once... :blush:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

the WWT have been really good with water voles, the London centre has hundreds, but i have heard that Arundel is better for sightings.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

simooshy said:


> They're so sweet aren't they. I'm lucky. Going to the WWT Arundel I've probably seen these over 100 times, even managed to sneak up on one (they're very short-sighted) and hand feed it plantain leaves. Sweeeeeet! Anyhoo, here's my best pics so far:
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Some really good shots here...the eyes look almost fake/teddybear like.:2thumb:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Testudo Man said:


> Some really good shots here...the eyes look almost fake/teddybear like.:2thumb:


Yeah, they're so cute! Can't understand why people think they look like rats and find them repulsive. :hmm:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Fantastic!! Used to see these wonderful mammals regularly when I was in my early teens but haven't seen one for many many years. I have however seen evidence such as holes in the bank and I believe, despite at one point being our most endangered mammal, that they might be making a recovery in some areas.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks for the great thread great pic an i have seen them at slimbridge love em less mink more of these little beauties


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

*-*

They are lovely<3
My dad has a bank vole living in his garden. His name is Augustus lmao.
We see him all the time, eating random stuff in the garden and usually rumaging about, he isn't really scared at all. He has been eating the bird seed that falls from the feeder when the clumsy house sparrows get it everywhere. Much to Augustus, a weird coloured pidgeon I named Splodge, and a horrible magpie that keeps chasing the sparrows.

It's a dangerous place, the garden is :whistling2:..
I sometimes just sit and watch the birds and wee Augustus go about their buisness, Splodge even comes and sits on my knee sometimes, contemplating whether to go and eat more seeds - as he always does. 

:lol2:


----------

